# Dual Batteries for Super Duty



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a 99 with V10 and K&N air filter. I want to run dual batteries but not sure where to put the second battery. I have a huge canister (not sure what it does) where I would like to put the battery. Can someone who has done this post some pics of what they did. That would be very helpfull. Thanks


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Ford had a dual battery option for your truck, so you can just buy the parts from them if you want.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

These guys sell a kit:
http://http://www.wranglernw.com/ProductPickerResults.aspx?year=2006&make=1&model=60&engine=46&option=0&itemtype=11
Cheap too.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

But seriously, here's a link to an install another member here did:
http://http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/415979-f250-dual-battery-info-here.html


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

Can't open that link. Here is a picture of my truck. Just wondering what this thing is next to my air filter??? Can I remove it? or do I have to relocate it?


----------



## Jon Schuler (Oct 14, 2006)

Am having the same problem in doing so in my 5.4. Supposedly there is a superduty kit but I cant figure where the heck it would be able to go. No room.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I will get you guys some good pics of my dual batt setup on my superduty tomorrow.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

bladescape2;692598 said:


> I will get you guys some good pics of my dual batt setup on my superduty tomorrow.


That would be GREAT. Also what is that round canister? Can I remove it or do I have to move it to a different location?


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

sefh;692766 said:


> That would be GREAT. Also what is that round canister? Can I remove it or do I have to move it to a different location?


Isn't it a vacuum canister? Somewhere in the past this has been discussed and someone sold a kit which included moving it? I've been searching but haven't come up with it yet. I don't know why that other post didn't open and I couldn't edit it to find out, but he mounted his spare battery down on the frame.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah I seen that on that site but I don't want to do that. I'm affraid that with all the salt and sand around here it would corrode it. Also I go out in the woods to cut wood and would hate for a limb to sneak up there and wipe out my battery.. I would prefer to keep it under the hood where it belongs.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

If you need anymore or any closeups of anything, just let me know.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

sorry these pics kinda suck.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the pics. Yours is a diesel correct? You don't have that canister do you? Your's came stock from Ford like that, right?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

that looks like a stock ford powerstroke setup
i know theres an intake kit manufacturere afe i think that sells and intake kit with a place to put a second battery right on it.
the little canister is probably a vaccum setup for something on the truck and could probably be relocated


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

correct...factory setup.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

sefh;691708 said:


> I have a 99 with V10 and K&N air filter. I want to run dual batteries but not sure where to put the second battery. I have a huge canister (not sure what it does) where I would like to put the battery. Can someone who has done this post some pics of what they did. That would be very helpfull. Thanks


Here is a AFE Stage II and dual batteries


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

Round cylinder is carbon canister, fuel/emmision part, tied in to vacume system, yes it needs to be relocated not eliminated.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

Any suggestions to where to relocate it to.


----------



## amscapes03 (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey sefh, did you ever figure out where or how to mount the second battery. I have that same dopey canister in the way. I have a 2003 F-350 with the 5.4 and have been wanting to run dual batteries for a few years now. Wrangler NW has a tray kit w/wires ($420.00) and a great diagram showing where to put it..........except they forgot to mention the garbage can sized canister thats in the way.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I ended up taking that canister out. I capped the hoses that connected to it. I have not had a problem (engine light or performance) after I did it. I made a mount that used the canister bolt pattern. I found some 1 1/2 flat stock and bend them to fit the area. I'll get some pics soon and post how I did it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sefh;692876 said:


> Thanks for the pics. Yours is a diesel correct? You don't have that canister do you? Your's came stock from Ford like that, right?


my 2003 f250 with a 5.4 doesnt have that huge canister.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

So it must be something for a V10? Or you have it with a 5.4 but different location? I don't know whatit's for but it runs fine without it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I was wrong I never seen it until I went out there just now. I dont have a clue what the thing is. but there is a plug in it for something. I think it might have something to do with the 4/wd and vacuum system. here is a pic of my engine compartment.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't know either of what that is. Here is a pic of what I did.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;739143 said:


> I was wrong I never seen it until I went out there just now. I dont have a clue what the thing is. but there is a plug in it for something. I think it might have something to do with the 4/wd and vacuum system. here is a pic of my engine compartment.


you should throw that loose wire in some wire loom, if that gets hot and melts, it could short out.

just my .002


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

I have the Wrangler mounting plate with relocation bracket for that canister. ANybody want to make an offer?


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

Turfscape LLC;746704 said:


> I have the Wrangler mounting plate with relocation bracket for that canister. ANybody want to make an offer?


Where does it relocated that canister to? What do you want to get for the that? I know they are about $400 so I don't want to low ball you.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

It relocates it lower, so it sits under the battery. I also have a very heavy duty isolator. I'd take $250 for all of it.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Or make an offer....


----------

